# Texas hay prices????



## rank

Anyone know what hay in Texas selling for these days? Brome, Orchard, Timothy with ~ 30% alfalfa? Stuff like that.


----------



## downtownjr

AM_GR310
Amarillo, TX Fri June 26 2009 USDA-TX Dept of Ag Market News

Weekly Texas Hay Report

Compared to last week: Hay prices generally steady. Trade activity and 
demand varies from one area of the state to the other depending on recent 
rainfall and drought conditions. Horse and dairy quality hay is still in 
limited supply. Hay from outside states is being delivered into the Panhandle 
and Northern Texas regions causing downward pressure on the large square alfalfa 
market. This has caused demand to be light and trade to be slow in those 
regions. Drought conditions in Central, Eastern, and Southern Texas has 
affected yields, consequently inventories are low while demand for hay is 
increasing. Rising inputs have producers concerned about breakeven prices. A 
smaller amount of wheat hay is being reported in the market this week. The 
state of Texas Department of agriculture has the Hay and Grazing Hot Line set up 
for buyers and sellers; number is 1-877-429-1998. The web site for TDA is 
www.tda.state.tx.us. Prices for hay and pellets quoted per ton except where 
noted.

Panhandle:
Alfalfa: Small squares: Delivered: Premium to Supreme quality 235.00-260.00, 
7.00-8.00 per bale; Good to Premium quality 180.00-235.00, 5.50-7.00 per bale. 
Large squares: Delivered: Premium to Supreme quality 170.00-180.00; Good to 
Premium quality 150.00-170.00; Good quality 125.00-150.00; Fair to Good quality 
100.00-125.00. Large rounds: Good to Premium quality 50.00-75.00 per roll.
Chopped Alfalfa: Delivered to feedlots: North: 125.00-145.00. South: 130.00-
145.00.
Milo Hay: Delivered: Large Bales: 80.00.
Oat Hay: Delivered: Large Bales: 120.00-130.00.
Sorghum/Sedan Grass Hay: Delivered: Large Bales: 90.00-100.00.
Prairie Grass Hay: Delivered: Large Bales: Premium to Good quality 100.00-
140.00; Good quality 90.00-100.00.
Wheat Hay: Delivered: Large Bales: Good to premium quality 110.00-120.00; 
Good quality 90.00-110.00; Fair quality 70.00-90.00.
Coastal Bermuda: Delivered: Small squares: 7.50 per bale. Large rounds: 70.00 
per roll.

West Texas: 
Alfalfa: Small squares: Delivered: Premium to Supreme quality 235.00-260.00, 
7.00-8.00 per bale; Good to Premium quality 180.00-235.00, 5.50-7.00 per bale. 
Large squares: Delivered: Premium to Supreme quality 175.00-190.00; Good to 
Premium quality 150.00-175.00; Good quality 130.00-150.00; Fair to Good quality 
110.00-130.00.

North, Central and East Texas:
Alfalfa: Small squares: Delivered: Premium to Supreme quality 235.00-260.00, 
7.00-8.00 per bale; Good to Premium quality 180.00-235.00, 5.50-7.00 per bale. 
Large squares: Delivered: Premium to Supreme quality 175.00-190.00. Good to 
Premium quality 150.00-175.00; Good quality 130.00-150.00; Fair to Good quality 
110.00-130.00. 
Coastal Bermuda: Small Squares: FOB: Good to Premium quality 6.00-7.50 per 
bale; Fair quality 5.00-6.00 per bale. Large rounds: FOB: Good to Premium 
quality 70.00-80.00; Good quality 50.00-70.00; Fair quality 40.00-50.00 per 
roll.

South Texas:
Coastal Bermuda: Small squares: FOB or delivered locally: Good to Premium 
quality 6.00-7.50; Fair quality 5.00-6.00 per bale. Large rounds: FOB: Good to 
Premium quality 70.00-80.00; Good quality 50.00-70.00; Fair quality 40.00-50.00 
per roll.
Alfalfa: Small squares: Delivered: Premium to Supreme quality 250.00-300.00, 
8.00-10.00 per bale. Large squares: Delivered: Premium to Supreme quality 
200.00-220.00. Good to Premium quality 170.00-200.00; Good quality 160.00-
170.00.

Detailed Quotations - Texas 
Alfalfa Panhandle West N.C./East South
Small squares
Supreme/Del 235.00-260.00 235.00-260.00 235.00-260.00 250.00-300.00 
Premium/Del 235.00-260.00 235.00-260.00 235.00-260.00 250.00-300.00 
Good/Del 180.00-235.00 180.00-235.00 180.00-235.00 
Supreme/FOB 
Premium/FOB 
Good/FOB 
Large squares
Supreme/Del 170.00-180.00 175.00-190.00 175.00-190.00 200.00-220.00 
Premium/Del 170.00-180.00 175.00-190.00 175.00-190.00 200.00-220.00
Good/Del 125.00-170.00 130.00-175.00 130.00-175.00 160.00-200.00
Fair/Del 100.00-125.00 110.00-130.00 110.00-130.00 
Supreme/FOB 
Premium/FOB 
Good/FOB 
Large rounds 
Premium/Del 
Good/Del 
Chopped/Del 125.00-145.00 
Grass Hay
Small squares
Premium/Del 
Good/Del 
Fair/Del 
Premium/FOB 
Good/FOB 
Large squares
Good/Del 
Large rounds
Good/Del 
Good/FOB

Table 1: Alfalfa guidelines (for domestic livestock use and not more than 
10% grass)
Quality ADF NDF *RFV **TDN-100% **TDN-90% CP
Supreme <27 <34 >185 >62 >55.9 >22
Premium 27-29 34-36 170-185 60.5-62 54.5-55.9 20-22
Good 29-32 36-40 150-170 58-60 52.5-54.5 18-20
Fair 32-35 40-44 130-150 56-58 50.5-52.5 16-18
Utility >35 >44 <130 <56 <50.5 <16

*RFV calculated using the Wis/Minn formula. 
**TDN calculated using the western formula. Quantitative factors are 
approximate, and many factors can affect feeding value. Values based on 
100% dry matter (TDN showing both 100% & 90%). Guidelines are to be used with 
visual appearance and intent of sale (usage).

Table 2: Grass Hay guidelines
Quality Crude Protein Percent 
Premium Over 13
Good 9-13
Fair 5-9
Utility Under 5

Quantitative factors are approximate, and many factors can affect feeding 
value. Values based on 100% dry matter. End usage may influence hay price or 
value more than testing results.

Hay Quality Designation's physical descriptions: 
Supreme: Very early maturity, pre bloom, soft fine stemmed, extra leafy. 
Factors indicative of very high nutritive content. Hay is excellent color and 
free of damage.
Premium: Early maturity, i.e., pre-bloom in legumes and pre head in grass 
hays, extra leafy and fine stemmed-factors indicative of a high nutritive 
content. Hay is green and free of damage. 
Good: Early to average maturity, i.e., early to mid-bloom in legumes and 
early head in grass hays, leafy, fine to medium stemmed, free of damage other 
than slight discoloration. 
Fair: Late maturity, i.e., mid to late-bloom in legumes, head-in grass 
hays, moderate or below leaf content, and generally coarse stemmed. Hay may 
show light damage. 
Utility: Hay in very late maturity, such as mature seed pods in legumes or 
mature head in grass hays, coarse stemmed. This category could include hay 
discounted due to excessive damage and heavy weed content or mold. 
Defects will be identified in market reports when using this category.

Source: USDA-Texas Dept of Ag Market News, Amarillo, TX
806/372-6361 - email: [email protected]
www.ams.usda.gov/mnreports/am_gr310.txt


----------



## rank

Yeah I saw that. Thanks. Premium alfalfa is really the only option for selling in there if those prices are accurate. It costs the same to ship grass 1700 miles but you're getting paid way less. Anyone actually bought or sold any hay in Tejas? Are those prices close? We were getting $180 - $220 for premium grass & good alfalfa a year ago for delivering only 400 miles.


----------

